# Quick v60 question...



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I've got 2 V60s, a size 1 and a size 2.

On the size 2 the coffee drips/streams from the point at the bottom of the filter paper but on the size 1 I've noticed that it also drips from the circumference of the hole at the bottom of the v60 where the filter comes out (hope that makes sense...) just wondering if that's normal!?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You might be the only person who has observed this? 

The hole in the 02 is a tiny bit bigger, I guess it may also depend on the weight of slurry in the brewer, the vanes might hold the filter paper off the wall in one scenario (drip off the tip), the paper might be pressed tight against the wall in another (drip off the edge of the hole).

Not sure that it is indicative of anything?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you Mark!

I wasn't sure if it was a defect or if it was a common problem, it definitely sets my OCD off either way









PS I can't tell if your You might be the only person who's noticed this comment was tongue in cheek or not..? Is it an old question!?

Thanks again either way!!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> PS I can't tell if your You might be the only person who's noticed this comment was tongue in cheek or not..? Is it an old question!?.


It's not a question I can recall seeing before, I'd expect most people are too busy looking down at their scales, timer & water hitting the slurry, to be looking underneath the brewer


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Haha, I see, I noticed it the other day while letting it drip for 30 seconds at the end of the pour, so have been eyeing it suspiciously between pours since then


----------



## ScottAllyn (Jan 24, 2018)

Yea, like Mark, I also think that it's due to the smaller hole and not really a problem. I just compared a 01 and a 02. The 01 definitely has a slightly smaller hole and the ribs/vanes actually seem slightly taller, as well. That'd prevent the slurry-loaded filter from being able to fill those gaps entirely which'd then allow coffee to flow out of the gaps. I don't think that it's necessarily good OR bad... that's just the way that it is. It does explain why I need a slightly different grind for my 01 than my 02 with the same recipe, tho!


----------

